# crying in crate at night



## beccypaul (Oct 23, 2004)

hey guys!

finally got my little dixie home after the long wait. brought her home friday and she is just the best. (we are crate training)

she's guzzles her food, go's outside for potty and is so playful. my only concern is night time!!!

over the last 3 nights, she has fell asleep at 11.00 pm and woke squealing at approx 2.30pm. the first night i got up x2 times for potty and because i thought something was wrong from the crying and screeching from such a little one. when all her needs were met, it still carried on, sometimes theres a little bark thrown in as if in protest!

i thought it would subside over the next few nights, but she's wailing intermittently through the night and we didn't get up to her last night. we are both exhausted.
my aunty has her sister and she has not been as bad.

she is in her crate downstairs with a blanket from the litters bed from the breeder, clock, hot water bottle and toy. i have advice ranging from leave her she will settle to take her upstairs, which although i would love to, i do not want her in bed with us.

she is going to vets today for her check over and i will be meantioning it to him but wondered if anyone had similar experiences and how long it takes them to settle through the night?

i love her soooo much and find it distressing when i hear her cries but want to start as we mean to go on..

thanks 

bec xxx


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

awww









congrates on ur baby !!!! u will have so much fun with her !!

ur dixie is in a new environment away from her family for the first time in her life!

so she must be just sad ..maybe thats why shes crying thru the night

when i got my jongee for the first time, i went thru the same thing with u too..
she would cry so much !!!! and bark so much!!! coz she didnt want to be alone..

just be patient with Dixie ,she's still a baby

jongee went thru a BIG seperation anxiety for a couple of months..she hated it when i wasnt in her sight for even 1 second, but now she knows that mommy will be back..she still hates it when she is left byherself for a few seconds (while i get the mail, throw the trash outside, etc,) 

she either barks with frustration or just waits patiently..

im sure your Dixie is just going thru it too since she's still a baby

good luck!!

(u'll miss the puppy days later when she grows up, and they grow up so fast !! )

oooo and dont forget to take pics too!!!


----------



## beccypaul (Oct 23, 2004)

i am loving all time with her except from 2 a.m!!!! taking loads of photos and of her sister, chip. i will post them when i know how to do it??!!!!
love
bec & dixie




> _Originally posted by mee_@Nov 15 2004, 08:25 AM
> *awww
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

u can make a gallery in "my controls" and post ur pics there~









click on MY ALBUM

and make an album there..its easy~









i hope you can get some sleep from 2am


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

beccypaul, Congratulations on your new puppy. May you have many happy years together!!

You don't say how old she is but I am assuming she's under 12 weeks. It will be quite a while before she can "hold it" through the night. At that age, they usually need to "go" every 3-4 hours at least. So that is one reason she is crying. I believe the "formula" is they can "hold it" one hour for every month of age they are. 

The other reason she's crying is that she is sleeping alone, away from you or anyone. Most of the dog training books I've read recommend that the dog sleep in the room with you because they are pack animals and the pack sleeps together. She is a baby and she is lonely for you, so of course she is crying. All this is beautifully explained in "The Art of Raising a Puppy" by the Monks of New Skete. This is a wonderful book .... I highly recommend it!

Here's what I did when I brought Catcher home and he never cried at all during the night. The first night I slept in the big lounge chair in my bedroom and Catcher slept all cuddled up with me, snuggling at my neck. The next night I put him in his crate near my bed where he could see me. He did not cry at all and hasn't cried since (He's a little over 6 months now). Some nights he will whimper a bit just as I have gotten in to bed. I'll take him out of his crate and give him some good cuddling and sweet talk for a couple minutes and then put him back in and he's fine. 

Try some of these things... I truly think they'll work for you! Good luck!!


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

same thing happened to me and the crate was right next to my bed. i actually never had a solution. we finally let her sleep in the bed after a few days.







and she didnt sleep through the whole night, but i had a blocked in area at the foot of my bed that had water, food, and a wee wee pad. and in the middle of the night, she would walk onto my chest, i'd pick her up and put her on the ground in that area. after a month or so---i made stairs out of boxes and she wouldnt wake me up anymore.







it worked best!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

My Kodie sleeps with me.. but not at first. I had this afghan blanket folded on my floor.. he would crawl up on it, curl up, and sleep. He loved the blanket so I then put it in his crate. He then sleep in his crate with the door open because of that blanket being in there. I started Kodie sleeping in my bed after that..haha.. Sooo I created the BED MONSTER that he is! hehe..


----------



## babycoconut (Oct 27, 2004)

I found that the best solution for Coconut was having her in the bedroom, in her crate, with us. She sleeps through the night and only cries a little when it's time to go out. We have a schedule and she's right on it. It helps if she knows you're there. Just hearing our voices usually calms her down right away.


----------



## Phoebesmom (Oct 2, 2004)

We got Phoebe just before she turned 12 weeks and, from the very first night, she hardly made a peep. We put a travel carrier (soft sided) right on my night table and she slept in that and could see my face and probably feel me breathing because my head was right there beside the crate. Now that she has grown bigger (she's seven months), I simply exchanged the small carrier for a larger plastic-type crate so she has more room to move around during the night. I know I very lucky, but she has never indicated that she has to go to the bathroom in the middle of the night and never once had an accident in her sleeping crate. She does sometimes go to the bathroom in her jumbo-size crate during the day if I have gone out for too long. Funny how she will hold it for 8 or 9 hours at night but sometimes pee when she's left for 5 or 6 hours in the daytime. I guess the answer is in the size of the crate, in that she doesn't have to lie in her messes in the jumbo crate. I'm usually home all day with her as I'm retired but do go out shopping once or twice a week.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I am a big believer in crate training. Even though you don't want them in the bed they might be better to sleep in the room with you. I have Sadie in her little crate raised up so that she can see me when she sleeps. (I use a piano bench or ottoman to raise it up.) Sadie hasn't fussed at all. Our Bichon did cry the first night or two (she was 9 weeks) and I would take her out when she cried. After I knew that she didn't need to pee then I would gently smack the top of the crate and say, very firmly, "Quiet!" I wouldn't play with her when she went out during the night to pee and wouldn't talk much either. I wanted her to understand that nighttime was for sleep. It didn't take too long to get the point across and then she was able go longer and longer each night without having to go outside. Sadie was 14 weeks when we got her so she didn't have nearly the trouble with bladder control or separation anxiety. I think that the older the puppy, the easier it might be. 

I second the suggestion to read the book by the Monks of New Skete. I read it 10 years ago when we got the bichon and hadn't thought of it in all these years. It is an excellent book that will help you with bonding, potty training, and any number of training issues.


----------



## beccypaul (Oct 23, 2004)

hello again, this puppy lark is hard work!!!!!!!
right, it's been 5 days and 4 nights, dixie is not as upset in her crate at night. i went to work for 4 hours for first time today and dixie was left in her crate with newspaper at front and blanket at back. she shreds the paper to bits, ends up black from it and is somehow emptying her water bowl and her blanket, face and zebra toy are wet!! it is not pee pee as she hasn't been in her crate and doesn't smell of urine, it is from the bowl. is she just playing? or upset?
nipped back out later for 1 hour and left a pad down instead, came back to find water bowl emptied again and at other side of crate and pad under her on her blanket!!
help


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

I know it's hard, but it'll be ok. Cloud took awhile until he stopped whining. It got so bad that I just kept on SHHHHHHHHing him throughout the night. I know it sounds mean but he did stop. If you're not going to leave your baby in for long, dont put any paper in there. She's just trying hard to get out of the crate thats why it gets all messy. Keep up with your routine. Dixie has to get use to it. Try to play with her or go on a long walk to tire her out before you put her in her crate. I gave my babies treats whenever I need them to go in the crates. Good luck.


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

i think u should watch her somehow while she's byherslef in her crate..maybe use a video camera and tape her..

or just simply, just leave her in her crate while u are at home and pretendt that your out and watch her what she does in her crate, if shes playing or frustrated..

when i left jongee in her crate when she was 4 months old, (she hated it !!!!) i left her a tiny tennis ball to play with but when i came back the tennis ball was shredded to pieces..

i never crated her again, i just left her in my room

i hope u find a solution too !!!!!!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Try training her to use a water bottle. Get one that is ment for dogs. 

PetSmart sells some but you can get them cheaper on the internet.

I think I read somewhere that someone trained there do to drink from the bottle by putting PB on the end and the dog would lick it off. As it licked water would come out.

Lexi's crate is always a mess. She flips her bad all the time and pushes it up against the sides of the crate. It is usually because she has been doing some major digging.


----------



## beccypaul (Oct 23, 2004)

yes that would be gud if i cud video her!! she is a little rip, but such good fun and very playful. she go's to the crate in the day to sleep so i know it's not distressing her and she looks up when i lock it but not a murmor. 

my aunty has her sister puppy and they are not encountering these problems but they leave crate open with a small sectioned off run. but, my pal who has successfully crate trained her springer pup tells me it should be shut and that she will have settled by end of week.

heres hoping!! i have taken tommorrow off to investigate and will leave her for an hour with no puppy pad or water and see.

this is all so new to me as i don't remember going thru all this when my staffie bull terrier was a baby.

but, i just love the maltese breed and am so glad for the day when i finally got in touch with a breeder who had puppies.

all the pics of your babies look soooooo cute xxxx


----------

